# Alright, show of hands please...



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Constantly I hear and see my H or my W plays a game online...how many here play or spouses or both of you play World of Warcraft and if so (I know of a few here that play but some of you aren't specific as to which online game it is you're speaking of in your threads so I'm curious if it too is WOW) anyway if so how many couples here has this d*mn game caused friction with. 

I like to play the game, have not played since my H left because I refuse to pay to switch servers and don't really want to run into him at the moment on there and my graphics card shot the sh*t the other day due to a storm BUT

I can get off of there, I'd much rather have sex than raid, nurture my marriage than raid, go on a family outing rather than run a 5 man, etc.

Anyway...Just curious. So here's a thread dedicated to this lovely addiction....and go!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Never got into that...I prefer FPS types myself.  Quake, Doom, etc. 

My (youngest) son likes the simlulations types MoO, SIMS, etc. 

But NEVER to the exclusion of intimate relations!!!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My husband and I both play Final Fantasy XI online... *cough* MUCH BETTER THEN WOW *cough*  He's been playin since it came out on ps2 here in the states... thats about 6-7 years.. ive been playin for 4 years or so. I knew nothin about the game until I moved in with my hubby, he introduced it to me...its very addicting.. but, it also passes the time, we dont really have extra money to go places or do things, and gas is too high to travel. The game doesnt come befor our sex life, marriage, or son for that matter, its just somethin we enjoy doin together. I do admit, we play from the time we get up until we pass out.. i dont play on the weekends, fri-sat is what i call "me" time... my H plays on PC i play on PS2.. ive got 2 tvs in the living room.. one for my game, and one for my son to watch Spongebob on lol. I know, I know.. Ghetto.. but thats just us, it keeps most of our aruguments down..id rather be addictied to an online game, then addicited to something i shouldnt be. 


P.S. FFXI > WoW


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Amber, what about RL? Does the game take precedence? If so, then it's wrong. RL s/b more important than online. I know VL can be very attractive, addicting. But RL should be front burner.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I'd much rather the H be addicted to WOW rather than porn, women, etc. BUT I'd much rather the H be addicted to me  That game has caused many an argument sometimes to the point of me saying if that comp had a p*ssy, and could fry you and egg, you'd be set. What the h*ll do you need a wife for. Keep in mind this wasn't all the time. But there was more than once.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! I like that...could could cook and had a "kitty"...I might consider that!  Where can I buy one of those?  

I could easily be addicted to SO...that's the point of a relationship!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H plays some game online with his coworkers. i dont remember what its called. it used to cause friction but he only plays a couple nights a week now.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Amber, what about RL? Does the game take precedence? If so, then it's wrong. RL s/b more important than online. I know VL can be very attractive, addicting. But RL should be front burner.


RL is more important, but, money is tight, and theres really nothin to do in this small town. His family lives 6 blocks down the road, they normally cook out on the weekends..but my H works on the weekends, so its normally me that attends the cookouts. The game doesnt come first, its just somethin we enjoy doin. I see nothin wrong it, my kid gets his needs, he gets my attention, hell, he even sits and plays the game with me. So I see nothin wrong with playin FFXI. I would rather play the game, then sit here like most ppl and look at porn all day...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I've played Everquest for about 10 years now, played the original EQ on the PC years ago, then picked up the EQ for the PS2 that came out in Feb 2003 and been playing it ever since.

FYI, FFXI didn't come out on PS2 until 2004, its only been about 5 years , I only remember because of the few people who left EQOA to play FFXI.

I used to play EQ a LOT more, but since the kids started rolling in, for the most part I only play at night now when the kids are asleep.

We used to argue about it more, but we don't hardly at all anymore.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

online poker is about my speed...never did anything online while we were living together, other than stupid, degrading, insulting run of the mill porn. my bad, really.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I have never played World of Warcraft. I play PC games all the time, kinda part of my morning/waking up ritual. The only online PC game I've played is a golf game. 

I do play Rock Band online. My hubby and sons like first person shooter games and RPG games.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Not here but 16 year old step son is into some of those and he plays quite a bit when he should be studying. Personally no interest in fantasy games. I'd rather go shopping or a bike ride. Never was drawn to the online or xbox type gaming. I do have some elderly neighbors who do online gambling ( they are in their 80's)

I've always thought of those games as something for people who can't get out much, like my stepson who plays because he has a cerfew ( he plays when he has to be at home) and my neighbors who are too old and not in great health to go out much. 
The thing with those games is they really can take away the opportunity to socialize with others.

It may be something I do if I ever become an invilid, until then...
no interest.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> I've played Everquest for about 10 years now, played the original EQ on the PC years ago, then picked up the EQ for the PS2 that came out in Feb 2003 and been playing it ever since.
> 
> *FYI, FFXI didn't come out on PS2 until 2004, its only been about 5 years , I only remember because of the few people who left EQOA to play FFXI.*
> I used to play EQ a LOT more, but since the kids started rolling in, for the most part I only play at night now when the kids are asleep.
> ...


It was just a guess... wasnt really sure when it came out for ps2 i just know my H has been playin since then, so..guess its 5 years lol. I love the game, it takes alot of stress off of me when i have a horrible day.. the baby is goin thru "Terrible 2s" so playin FFXI eases my mind while he naps..but like i said, my son plays too... or trys too lol.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Vicktory said:


> I play WoW! Something my wife and I fight over quite constantly. One year for christmas she got me a badass computer w/ a 24" HD monitor to play the game and the next day she was pissed i wasn't paying attention to her becuase i was playing... i don't get it.
> 
> The game is very addicting and fun becuase not only is it challenging and ever changing, but its very social as well. In fact, thats my "poker night" now... to 'hangout' with my friends from RL in the game....I used to play/raid quite a bit with the guys, but now the wife get jealous when I am doing anything other than kissing her ass so i've had to cut it down to ONE night a week for about 3 hours or so. Lucky me.


The same thing happened with me and my H once i seen how much he plays.. so to solved the conflict, cause i knew he wasnt gonna quite, i joined him! .... maybe you should ask her to try it out.. or find somethin that interest her as much as WoW does you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Vicktory said:


> she's tried to play but doesn't like it. She likes games like tetris, and pong... WTF!? what kind of 25 year old women - that grew up in the dawning of awesome console/computer games ONLY likes games that you can train a f*ing chimp to do.
> 
> ugh....













Amp Like Pong!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Vicktory said:


> A- she has no hobbies, or friends, just me to annoy.... - see my original post of "Another Clingy husband/wife post"
> 
> and B - she's tried to play but doesn't like it. She likes games like tetris, and pong... WTF!? what kind of 25 year old women - that grew up in the dawning of awesome console/computer games ONLY likes games that you can train a f*ing chimp to do.
> 
> ...


If she tried it then doesn't like it then at least she tried it. LOL But it does sound like she needs to get out a bit.

LMAO AT THE CHIMP PICTURE!

BTW H has a 80 Healadin and 80 Hunter, I have Ice Mage, and a Shammy, all Alliance


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

preso said:


> Not here but 16 year old step son is into some of those and he plays quite a bit when he should be studying. Personally no interest in fantasy games. I'd rather go shopping or a bike ride. Never was drawn to the online or xbox type gaming. I do have some elderly neighbors who do online gambling ( they are in their 80's)
> 
> I've always thought of those games as something for people who can't get out much, like my stepson who plays because he has a cerfew ( he plays when he has to be at home) and my neighbors who are too old and not in great health to go out much.
> The thing with those games is they really can take away the opportunity to socialize with others.
> ...


All things in moderation I say. I can see why the 16 year old plays it. Better he is in the house on that than out of the house on drugs, drunk, or god forbid knocking up another 16 year old or breaking curfew. 

I have to agree with you on the shopping, I like me some WOW but I LOVE me some shopping 

You can socialize on these types of games, but again I agree it does keep you from socializing in person which we all need to do. If you can play it w/o it ruining your life around you then you're good to go. If FL takes over RL then its just as bad as depression, porn, EA's, ignoring your children etc then it becomes something that's just as bad as other addictions out there.

There are groups for sex addictions, alcohol, drugs, etc I have to admit I do sometimes think there should be gaming therapy for those whom just can't detach.


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

My husband plays online FPS a lot! It has always bugged me, not because I get jealous as Victory says about his wife "when I am doing anything other than kissing her ass" but because of how much time is devoted to it that could be doing something together or even something less violent. I finally gave up nagging about it, but never really had an interest in playing with him. For so many years there was too much that had to be done to get the evening dinner, dishes, homework, bedtime routine done that I resented that he disconnected from the flow of the household with the kids by plugging into the computer. He would do the minimum to keep me from "blowing up" at him, then check out for the night with the online games. To me they can become too invasive and it's like so many other things......it's not bad in itself, but when it causes your primary relationship to sour, it's time to look at some compromise or risk living with a resentful spouse who feels let down.


----------

